# Hot belly button! for real!



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

so weird. but when i touch my belly, it is normal. cool to the touch even. but when i touch my belly button, it's HOT. like, HOT! lol

anyone else have this??? it's so WEIRD!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Does it hurt at all? I once got an infection in my belly button (have no idea how) and it started with BB just feeling warm and then one day I woke up with agonizing pain every time I sat down.


----------



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

nope. no pain at all. it's just hot. lol so very very odd.


----------



## anchita (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine is kinda the same way! Belly = cool/normal, belly button = warm. It is also kinda sensitive, but has been that way for a while since it became an "outie", LOL. Must be one of those weird things that happen during pregnancy... Sure hope it's not an infection!


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

That happened to me last time.

For some reason, I just figured, "my skin is thinner there, so I can feel it better" which really doesn't make ANY sense.

I also had an anterior placenta, so maybe that was keeping the area under my belly button particularly warm?

I've also heard that the baby's head can create a "hot" spot... IDK though!


----------

